# Electric calls for coyotes



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

* Do electric calls work............................ I really want to know............

coyote hunter*


----------



## RWH (Dec 21, 2005)

Thirty years ago I wanted one of the $175. Johnny Stewart elect callers so bad I could taste it. Couldn't afford it though so went with the mouth calls and never turned back.

As for these modern "Tronics" I hear good reports about the Foxpro. They range from $140 to $200 but you get a remote control with the higher priced one.

Within the last year more & more guys/gals are making their own! This usually consist of a portable player connected to an external speaker with an amplifier housed in with the speaker. Componets are usually picked up at RadioShack and sounds are downloaded.
Alot of these builders say the sound is as good or better and they have saved mucho dinero.
I could probably find you a link for this if you are interested, but a computer search will probably yield alot of results by typing homemade predator calls or the like.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I too have longed for an E-Caller for many, many years. The first one was a Johnny Stewart Cassette Caller. It was heavy to lug around, and then if I wanted to change sounds I had to lug around all the tapes. The sound quality with the tapes left a lot to be desired, tape hiss was a major problem.

I then sold the Johnny Stewart Cassette Caller and decided to take a stab at building my own that was more portable and lightweight. The first one (or two) used Cassettes, but I still had the sound quality problem. Next up was one made with a portable CD Player. Now this was better, but still not what I was after. Part of the problem with both the Cassettes and CDs was COLD and the effect the COLD had on the players.

Next came MP3 Players. This was / is much better, all digital sound and no moving parts to slow down in cold weather. I have made a few different versions using MP3 Players over the years (and in fact put on together last night for my buddies son).

Most of the basic parts can be picked up at Radio Shack (like has been said), except for the sound source (MP3 Player) and Speaker. I had picked up a RIO 600 MP3 Player for my buddies son off of E-Bay for $25.00 shipped to me, and downloaded the sounds onto it he wanted (some from Johnny Stewart Calling CD's, some from the NET). He picked up the parts needed at Radio Shack, and a PA Speaker off of the NET and has a total of like $85.00 invested in a Digital Caller with 21 sounds on it.

With all of that said, I don't have a clue how many E-Callers I have built over the years, but one thing I do know is that most of the time I have called in a Coyote it has been with a Mouth Call. Do I still use E-Callers ? You bet but I am learning to not call to loudly (easy to do with an E-Caller), and learning not to over call (again easy to do with an E-Caller).

Larry


----------



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

* I have a I-pod and they are a mp3 player so should I just buy speckers for it.. also do you know any wedsites that I can get yote sounds ..................

coyote hunter*


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

In addition to the Speaker(s), you'll probably need an amplifier also. AS per the sounds, the best place I have found is http://downloads.western-rivers.com/sound.php . There is 4 pages of sounds, some useful and some not so useful (at least in my opinion).










Above is a photo of the caller I made using a Rio 600 MP3 Player. The Black Box houses the Amp Circuit Board and the Battery that powers the amp.










This photo shows the Amp Circuit Board inside of the Radio Shack Project Box. Most of the parts to build these callers can be found at Radio Shack.

Larry


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Yet a different type of E-Caller I made (with most of the same components) has the Speaker, Amp Circuit Board and Amp Battery inside of an Insulated Coffee Mug.




























Larry


----------



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

* Thank you sdhandgunner the web site is great I downloaded some. thanks....................................

coyote hunter *


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have the johnny stewart system. Used it for a year and turned to mouth calls. Went out this weekend and spotted a few yotes on the ice, so i setup using the ecaller. i called using two minutes intervals, with 15 seconds call time. I glassed the yotes and it was like they were just sitting there, so i pulled out the mouth call and two coyotes ran with eachother towards the sound. I wish I had a decoy to bring them in closer, because with me sometimes 75 yards is risking a miss. Got one of the two, but even if i missed both, i wouldnt care. Just watchng them both come in over the ice was orgasmic.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

deleted


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

coyote hunter said:


> * Thank you sdhandgunner the web site is great I downloaded some. thanks....................................
> 
> coyote hunter *


You are very welcome. Glad you found what you were after.

Larry


----------



## LASER MAN (Mar 10, 2005)

i've been using a Dennis Kirk electronic caller for over 10 years with a great deal of success. the original caller included a Sony walkman cassette player. recently, i upgraded to an MP3 player that uses the same cable as the walkman. the MP3 recordings of my original cassettes is much cleaner. the cassette player has a great deal of rumble and hiss in it. none-the-less, i have used it to call hundreds of fox and coyotes. the MP3 player is more flexible as i can select a different sound by scrolling through the sounds stored on the player. i also boosted the volume when i downloaded the cassettes on to my computer.

i recently hunted with a friend who uses the Foxpro caller with 18 digital sounds stored on it. it's very compact and worked to perfection. it only uses 3 AA batteries.


----------



## Orionshunter (Dec 31, 2005)

SD Gunner would you be able to E-mail me the scamatics of that caller I would like to build one of my own


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Orionshunter said:


> SD Gunner would you be able to E-mail me the scamatics of that caller I would like to build one of my own


E-Mail sent.

Happy New Year

Larry


----------



## Orionshunter (Dec 31, 2005)

Thank you SDhandgunner


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

You're very welcome.

Last night a buddy called me to give me a pat on the back. December 23rd I hepled him and his son build the above described E-Caller in the Radio Shack Project Box. Yesterday his son went Coyote Hunting with a buddy of his from work. His buddy had a Fox Pro with Remote (not sure which model). David told me that the home made Project Box E-Caller had more volume and the sounds were clearer and in his opinion better than what was on the Fox Pro.

Now the Fox Pro is considered the Cadallic of Callers, and I would have to hear this for myself to be convinced of this. However I guess that this is a good testiment on the Home Made E-Callers.

Larry


----------



## dcoop (Jan 4, 2006)

SDHandgunner could i get my hands on the plans to the caller you made. I am new to this type of hunting and need all of the help i can get!

Thanks!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

E-Mail sent

Larry


----------



## dcoop (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks!

dcoop


----------



## James62 (Jan 5, 2006)

Coolest thing ever SDHandgunner
Please send me the plans.
Thanks in advance. :beer:


----------



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

can you give me the planes to sdhandgunner its so cool


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Sent via PM and E-Mail

Larry


----------



## James62 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you very much. SDHandgunner........Gonna give it a try.hope i can figure it all out.May need more help. Again thank you


----------



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

thank you sdhandgunner ill build one


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Using JDHandgunners idea I made this caller. Small enough to fit in my coat pocket and louder than a electronic caller I have. I simply used velcro to hold the mp3 player and amp together. Only bulky part is the 6 inch speaker and 50 foot cord I carry in a small bag. The golf cart is my rolling blind that I often use near home for crows, coyotes or what ever I'm after. When using the cart I already have a speaker bolted on the front that I just plug into the caller


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep these callers can be as simple as that. What kind of MP3 Player is that you are using?

Now that's a cool looking rolling hunting blind. Great idea.

Larry


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

sdhandgunner,
i know you're probably getting sick of this, but could you send me a pm or e-mail of the plans for that e-caller you made with the mp3 player and camo speaker? it looks awesome and i would really appreciate it...thanks a ton :beer:

kase

P.S. Also, if you e-mail it to me please send it to [email protected]...my address listed on my profile is old and i don't use it anymore. thanks again handgunner


----------



## James62 (Jan 5, 2006)

Is there any other sites to download other call sounds that any one knows of?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The mp3 play is the WalMart brand called "ILO". Really not much larger than a pocket watch. That one there is a 250 meg with a chip slot for another 250 meg. I have my sounds split up into albums as Coyote, crow, fox, owl, and rabbit with about 3 minutes on each sound. Haven't counted them but probable 25 or so total sounds. Did discover that after transferring from the computer to the player I needed to open each sound properties box in the player and change the location of the sound to match where it actually was. Other wise the name of the playing sound did not scroll across the screen on the player.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks, the reason I ask is the RIO 600's are no longer made and are getting tougher to find. Of the MP3 Players I have used I liked the Rio 600 the best, but then I haven't experimented with a lot of them.

Thanks for the info.

Larry


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

James62 said:


> Is there any other sites to download other call sounds that any one knows of?


You can find lots of sounds to download at the Western Rivers web site. I use about 8 or 9 of their sounds. They can be found at

http://downloads.western-rivers.com/sound.php

Larry


----------



## James62 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks alot for all the help gunner. you must be a hellava guy. it's kinda funny i was looking at all the pics of the coffee mug and there is one sitting on my desk right in front of me came from bass pro...again thanks for all the help


----------



## 58504451 (Jan 6, 2006)

SDhandgunner- I hate to bother but could you please email me the instructions for building an electronic call?? 
I've looked at several commercial calls and haven't really found what I'm looking for. I want to be able to download instead of the pre-loaded or selecting pre-recorded cards. I think the MP3 will work great. Is there a way to make the speaker work as a remote ( lose the wire to the speaker ) How able remote for a decoy?? 
I realize I'm asking for alot now 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Please see the new post. I finally took the time to add a post on this subject.

Larry


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

thanks SDHG...i'll see what i can do

kase


----------



## Buzzsaw (Jan 9, 2006)

I have been looking for plans like this for a long time especially making one that is wireless. SDHandgunner could you send me your plans? Thanks so much. I will post my idea (if it works) to use FRS radios to make it wireless.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

SDhandgunner........time to put a patent on that. Maybe open up for business.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I just got an idea for the wireless, Idont know the range on it though.

The belkin wireless FM transmitters(get them at any electronics store) all you do it hook an mp3 right to it, and it sends the MP3 right over a clear FM channel on any radio. You could control it in your pocket because the transmitter is as big as the ILO MP3 player. Then theres the radio that can be hidden away from you.

I do not know the quality of the transmitters, but its worth a try. My belkin transmittr from wally world was 39.99. I use it in my car, runs on a AAA battery.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Jan 9, 2006)

I have tried with these types of wireless transmitters, the problem is they are designed for the length of a vehicle (aproximately 10ft.) So I don't think it will work for any long distances. Keep trying though.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

10 to 30 feet, with 10 feet recommended for best static free quality. Good thought though.........


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have used the Azden WLX-PRO Wireless Mic to make a Wireless Caller. It is a simple matter of pluggin the MP3 Player into the Azden Transmitter (a 6' cable to go between the MP3 and the Transmitter is needed as the cable is the antenna for the transmitter. Then simply plug the Azden Receiver into the Input Jack on the Amp (which has the speaker connected to it) and your wireless.

The Azden WLX-PRO Wireless Mic was designed for video camcorders, but also works quite well in this application. The Azden WLX-PRO has two channels, so if you get interferience on one channel try the other one. I have tested this out here in town and the range was at least one city block with crystal clear sound. When we got to a block and a half the sound quality wasn't quite as good, and it seemed to cut out. However one city block is 100 yards and I wouldn't want it any farther away than that anyway.

The down side to going wireless using the Azden is MORE BATTERIES to contend with in the COLD.

Larry

PS, I know guys that have piced up the Azden WLX-PRO on E-Bay for quite a savings.


----------

